# Scavenger Hunt JC Higgins Deluxe



## Hammer (May 15, 2018)

I decided to put my bike in the project section because I'd like to hear what others think the colors should be, the original color would have been burgundy with gold accents and trim, I would like to make it a Colorflow clone but reverse the colors, red where its black and black where it's supposed to be red, the picture I posted is what the bike would have originally looked like and the bottom picture is the sad looking JC Higgins that sits inside my house, but thanks to tech549 for the tank,rack,guard,bars,stem, springer parts and correct fenders, still waiting to ship some parts and receive a money order so I can do some dealings with Boris for a set of skirts and a complete fork assembly with the beehive and rockers, laugh at it joke about it, use it as reference to your pals of the bike you should not buy, but definitely give some constructive criticism and advice on colors, the reason for the title, I have had a blast talking to several of the other users on the forum and hunting up parts for this bike, the only things left to hunt up are a batwing light, yeah I know goood luck chump, a complete set of fender braces, I do not plan on making a perfect bike or a factory restoration as long as it looks awesome and I can enjoy riding it, I just want the majority of the parts like the tank fenders and light to be correct I'm not to concerned about the crank pedals and seat, as always 

Thanks

Aaron


----------



## 2jakes (May 15, 2018)

Black and red with the exhaust pipes on my project bike.


----------



## Hammer (May 15, 2018)

2jakes said:


> Black and red with the exhaust pipes on my project bike.
> View attachment 807759




Very cool, I love those pipes, did you make them or buy them?

Aaron


----------



## 2jakes (May 15, 2018)

Hammer said:


> Very cool, I love those pipes, did you make them or buy them?
> 
> Aaron



 I got the pipes from Jerry Jr. at Chestnut Hollow.


----------



## Scribble (May 15, 2018)

Looks like an awesome project, and I like you paint scheme idea.


----------

